# +p 9mm ammo



## hcb42 (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm new here. Be kind. Found HANDGUNTALK while I'm recovering from eye surgery. 

Got a question for 9mm owners who have 9mm concealed carry versions with 3.5" barrels or less (ie smaller Bersa 9mm for one example as I am thinking of my next purchase). Do any manufactuers recommend the use of +P 9mm? I've seen a few posts and reviews where the +P loads are used but not for continuous rounds. 

I have a S&W 9mm with a 4" barrel and it's a bit big for me for concealed carry. I like the 9mm loads and the practice with this ammo because of price (next lowest in price to 22lr). Rather not go with a larger round. 

Any suggestions would be welccome.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The Bersa manual states that SAAMI ammunition is recommended. That would include +P. Your Smith & Wesson can easily handle +P also. I wouldn't worry about wearing out your pistol quickly with +P as any modern firearm of above the lowest quality are designed to handle SAAMI-spec ammunition. If you're really worried about it you can change the recoil spring.


----------

